# Getting started - coyote night hunting



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m just getting started and don’t want to spend a lot of money, but will spend enough to be successful. I have a .223 AR that I’m looking to put a scope on and I want to be able to use it day and night. Is there an entry level night vision scope that doesn’t break the bank? Recommendations?

What other lights do I need to see them coming in at night? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm currently using an ATN X-sight 4K Pro 5-20 and I like it a lot. Takes pretty good video, and the battery life is second to none. 

If you go to the ATN website, on the bottom of their page under Products click on Factory Refurbished Optics. You can get the 3-12 for $539 and the 5-20 for $619. 

Take the money you save and get a NightSnipe NS750 IR light. It's the best option (other than thermal) in my opinion.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

wolverines said:


> I'm currently using an ATN X-sight 4K Pro 5-20 and I like it a lot. Takes pretty good video, and the battery life is second to none.
> 
> If you go to the ATN website, on the bottom of their page under Products click on Factory Refurbished Optics. You can get the 3-12 for $539 and the 5-20 for $619.
> 
> Take the money you save and get a NightSnipe NS750 IR light. It's the best option (other than thermal) in my opinion.


Thanks! That looks like a great set up! A little more than I was hoping to spend initially but if that’s what it takes to get in the game I may just have to pull the trigger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

wolverines said:


> I'm currently using an ATN X-sight 4K Pro 5-20 and I like it a lot. Takes pretty good video, and the battery life is second to none.
> 
> If you go to the ATN website, on the bottom of their page under Products click on Factory Refurbished Optics. You can get the 3-12 for $539 and the 5-20 for $619.
> 
> Take the money you save and get a NightSnipe NS750 IR light. It's the best option (other than thermal) in my opinion.


Could you post a video of that scope in action ?


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

You can get a good red light for around $100-150. Not as nice as a thermal or night vision, but it will get you in the game, and then you can see whether you like it or not. Take the money you save and use it to get a foxpro e-caller, a predator tactics howler, and some MFK diaphragm calls.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

I use the ATN 4K Pro 3x14 day/night scope

Here’s a video of mine


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Here’s at night

Shot this one 186 yards out


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Quig7557 said:


> Could you post a video of that scope in action ?


Here's 2 from last year.

2020-2-21 | Michigan Sportsman - Online Michigan Hunting and Fishing Resource (michigan-sportsman.com)

2020-2-29 | Michigan Sportsman - Online Michigan Hunting and Fishing Resource (michigan-sportsman.com)


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

just ask google or youtube


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

He’s got all the toys. How do those scopes work during the day?


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Here’s another vid at 100 yards


----------

